# Eurobike - Carbon



## Nordpol (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

wenn man sich das Beiblatt (Eurobike) der "Mountain Bike" mal genauer anschaut, dann fällt auf, das es bei den Rahmen bald nur noch Carbon geben wird. Okey, Stahl scheint auch wieder einwenig zukommen (sehr schön), damit sollen wohl eher die Liebhaber dieses Materials angesprochen werden. Aber Alu scheint es in Zukunft nicht mehr allzuviel zugeben.
Mein Problem, kann mich mit Carbon einfach nicht so recht anfreunden.

Gruss
Nordpol


----------



## Kevin N (18. August 2009)

und was willst du nun damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. August 2009)

erzähl mehr


----------



## Thunderbird (18. August 2009)

Kauf Stahl!

Alu ist halt nix. 

Entweder Leistung = Carbon

oder Spaß, Robustheit und ein wenig guter alter ROST* = Stahl


Thb 




*[ROST is exclusively brought to you by OXYGEN - 
try OXYGEN today and experience a totally new breathing experience!]


----------



## mete (18. August 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Kauf Stahl!
> 
> Alu ist halt nix.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Welt doch nur so schön schwarz-weiß wäre. Hochwertige Stahlrahmen rosten nicht und sind auch nicht wesentlich schwerer, als 0815-Carbonrahmen (1300- 1400g in Columbus Life Qualität sind locker möglich).


----------



## Jaypeare (18. August 2009)

Die Eurobike ist halt eine *BlingBling*-Show. Mit Alu lockt man niemanden mehr hinterm Ofen vor, Stahl und Titan sind zu altmodisch und/oder zu teuer, also ist momentan Carbon der Hypestoff der Wahl. Da muss sich auch jeder ein wenig selbst an die Nase fassen, der auf den Superleicht-und-supersteif-Wahn mit aufgesprungen ist.

Carbon ermöglicht im Moment noch die größten Innovationen und eröffnet neue Möglichkeiten im Rahmenbau. Es wird aber niemals Alu als günstiges Rahmenmaterial ablösen können. In der Sub-2000-Euro-Klasse wird Alu so bald nicht vom Markt verschwinden, nur - wer zeigt auf der Messe schon seine Brot-und-Butter Modelle, wenn man doch mit den sündteuren Edelkarren viel mehr Besucher anlockt?


----------



## Lateralus (19. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man sich das Beiblatt (Eurobike) der "Mountain Bike" mal genauer anschaut, dann fällt auf, das es bei den Rahmen bald nur noch Carbon geben wird. Okey, Stahl scheint auch wieder einwenig zukommen (sehr schön), damit sollen wohl eher die Liebhaber dieses Materials angesprochen werden. Aber Alu scheint es in Zukunft nicht mehr allzuviel zugeben.
> Mein Problem, kann mich mit Carbon einfach nicht so recht anfreunden.
> ...



Schnarch...wen interessierts? Schon mal was von der Produktion von Datenmüll gehört?
Wenn Carbon Dich nicht interessiert, guck nicht in das Blättchen, kauf Dir nix aus Carbon, geh nicht zur Eurobike und vor allem - behalts für Dich.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Schnarch...wen interessierts? Schon mal was von der Produktion von Datenmüll gehört?
> Wenn Carbon Dich nicht interessiert, guck nicht in das Blättchen, kauf Dir nix aus Carbon, geh nicht zur Eurobike und vor allem - behalts für Dich.



nanana...fühlst du dich etwa in deiner ehre als leichtbauer angegriffen? 

ich muss sagen, ich konnte mich bis vor kurzem auch nicht für carbonrahmen begeistern, aber mein cadex fährt sich super. ist ein ganz anderes fahrgefühl. 
aber ein 17jahre altes carbonfahrrad kann man ja nicht mit aktuellen vergleichen, die beim umfallen löcher kriegen 

cheers


----------



## Jaypeare (19. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Schnarch...wen interessierts? Schon mal was von der Produktion von Datenmüll gehört?
> Wenn Carbon Dich nicht interessiert, guck nicht in das Blättchen, kauf Dir nix aus Carbon, geh nicht zur Eurobike und vor allem - behalts für Dich.



Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Persönliche Ehre angegriffen? Oder verkaufst du Carbonrahmen? Das hier ist ein Forum. Wenn er darüber diskutieren möchte, ist es sein gutes Recht. Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, guck nicht in den Thread, lies es nicht, kauf weiterhin Carbon und vor allem - behalts für dich.

Was manche glauben hier ablassen zu müssen, da könnte man ständig :kotz:


----------



## Lateralus (19. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nanana...fühlst du dich etwa in deiner ehre als leichtbauer angegriffen?



Genau, ich hab ja sonst nix im Leben und gehe deshalb ab wie ein Zäpfchen

Ich finde den Thread einfach nur laaaaangweilig und total überflüssig. Solche Themen führen dazu, dass man beispielsweise bei Suchen nach Schlagwörtern im Forum 1 Mio Hits hat und doch nix findet. Einfach Datenmüll. 

Ich weiss, jetzt heissts gleich wieder "warum schreibste dann hier usw", mir egal.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Persönliche Ehre angegriffen?


Genau. Wie alt bis Du?



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Was manche glauben hier ablassen zu müssen, da könnte man ständig :kotz:



Eben, sag das mal dem TE


----------



## Nordpol (19. August 2009)

...Datenmüll bekommt nur der, der mit der Suchmaschine nicht umgehen kann.
Du bist das beste Beispiel, das sich dieser Thread gelohnt hat... wenn auch nicht Inhaltlich aber belustigend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (19. August 2009)

Ein Aspekt, warum Carbon *nicht* der Werkstoff der Zukunft ist?

Er lässt sich in keinster Weise recyclen, sondern ist Sondermüll. Bei dem momentanen Hype wird es wohl bald Halden von dem Zeugs geben... 

Zudem werden die Rahmen und Bauteile unter nicht gerade gesundheitsfördernden Bedingungen in Fernost hergestellt, wo Arbeitsschutz ein Fremdwort ist. 
Es gibt halt genug Chinesen, Taiwaner oder sonstige Einwohner dieser Länder, da ist schnell Ersatz gefunden, welcher die Matten wickelt und die Harzdämpfe einatmet... 

Meine persönliche Ansicht: ein Rad muss aus der Schmelze, nicht aus dem backofen kommen.


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Eurobike ist halt eine *BlingBling*-Show. Mit Alu lockt man niemanden mehr hinterm Ofen vor, Stahl und Titan sind zu altmodisch und/oder zu teuer, also ist momentan Carbon der Hypestoff der Wahl.



Naja, also 2500-3000,- für einen aktuellen Carbon-Fully-Rahmen mit einer Halbwertszeit von maximal drei Jahren finde ich auch nicht gerade günstig. Altmodisch inwiefern? Auch mit Stahl lassen sich voluminöse Rahmen mit moderner Geometrie bauen, die Werkstoffeigenschaften sind mittlerweile auch hervorragend (bis auf den kaum veränderbaren E-Modul, das Steifigkeitsproblem muss man dann halt konstruktionstechnisch lösen). Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass es keine (oder kaum) hochwertigen Rohrsätze aus neuen Stählen (Zugfestigkeiten bis 1400 MPa) zu kaufen gibt. Einerseits, weil die keiner will, andererseits weil die Herstellung nicht ganz einfach ist. Aber mal ehrlich, ein Stahl- oder Titanrahmen relativiert sich im Preis doch mit seiner deutlich längeren Lebensdauer. Das will in der Regel aber auch keiner, Wegwerf- und Konsumgesellschaft lässt grüßen. Jede Saison ein neues Rad ist ja fast normal bei Leuten, die ihr Hobby einigermaßen intensiv betreiben.


----------



## Thunderbird (20. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn die Welt doch nur so schön schwarz-weiß wäre. Hochwertige Stahlrahmen rosten nicht und sind auch nicht wesentlich schwerer, als 0815-Carbonrahmen (1300- 1400g in Columbus Life Qualität sind locker möglich).


Du kannst doch keinen 08/15 Carbonrahmen mit einem highend-Stahlrahmen vergleichen. 
Mich reizt so was ja auch sehr und meine zwei Stahlbikes fahre ich
von allen am liebsten, aber ich mache mir keine Illusionen, dass 
Carbon nicht technisch besser wäre. Zum Beispiel ist eine gute
Stahl-Starrgabel göttlich zu fahren, aber eine seelenlose Carbongabel
bringt einfach mehr "Leistung" und wiegt auch noch fast die Hälfte. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich empfehle auf jeden Fall Stahl, eben weil es 
dabei nicht nur um Leistung, sondern auch um Emotion und Fahrgenuss geht.

Thb


----------



## zauberer# (20. August 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread einfach nur laaaaangweilig und total überflüssig. Solche Themen führen dazu, dass man beispielsweise bei Suchen nach Schlagwörtern im Forum 1 Mio Hits hat und doch nix findet. Einfach Datenmüll.
> 
> 
> ...



die Müllabfuhr an die Macht


----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, also 2500-3000,- für einen aktuellen Carbon-Fully-Rahmen mit einer Halbwertszeit von maximal drei Jahren finde ich auch nicht gerade günstig. Altmodisch inwiefern? Auch mit Stahl lassen sich voluminöse Rahmen mit moderner Geometrie bauen, die Werkstoffeigenschaften sind mittlerweile auch hervorragend (bis auf den kaum veränderbaren E-Modul, das Steifigkeitsproblem muss man dann halt konstruktionstechnisch lösen). Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass es keine (oder kaum) hochwertigen Rohrsätze aus neuen Stählen (Zugfestigkeiten bis 1400 MPa) zu kaufen gibt. Einerseits, weil die keiner will, andererseits weil die Herstellung nicht ganz einfach ist. Aber mal ehrlich, ein Stahl- oder Titanrahmen relativiert sich im Preis doch mit seiner deutlich längeren Lebensdauer. Das will in der Regel aber auch keiner, Wegwerf- und Konsumgesellschaft lässt grüßen. Jede Saison ein neues Rad ist ja fast normal bei Leuten, die ihr Hobby einigermaßen intensiv betreiben.


----------



## corfrimor (20. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, also 2500-3000,- für einen aktuellen Carbon-Fully-Rahmen mit einer Halbwertszeit von maximal drei Jahren finde ich auch nicht gerade günstig.



Halten moderne Carbonrahmen wirklich nur ein paar Jahre? Wieso? 

Kann mir zwar grundsätzlich egal sein, weil ich Carbonräder einfach nicht so ansprechend finde, aber es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn ein Spark oder Stomp ohne schweren Sturz nach lediglich 3 Jahren einfach so kaputt ginge. Wie denn?

Übrigens: hat ein 1.300 oder 1.400g-Stahlrahmen tatsächlich noch so eine lange Lebensdauer, wie man bei Stahl gemeinhin unterstellt? Glaub' ich kaum (jedenfalls beim normalen Gebrauch im MTB-Bereich; bei Rennrädern sieht's vielleicht anders aus). Da sind die Rohre an manchen Stellen ja nur noch hauchdünn. Ich würde vermuten, daß dann sowohl Rost im Innern als auch Schäden durch Stürze eine viel größere Rolle spielen als z.B. bei 'nem 2kg Germans Extreme. Oder irre ich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2009)

ich bin jahrelang mit stahlrahmen rennen  gefahren und hatte etliche stürze... ausser kleinen beulen ging alles glatt.... ja der rahmen war ein wiesmann mit 1650gramm... doch klar aufs minimum rduzierte stahlrohre haben sicher auch ihre schwachpunkte, doch heutzutage kann man echt locker was schönes  in mittlerer grösse mit 1600gramm schweissen oder lieber löten das auch hält....


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. August 2009)

Carbon ist schon Klasse , aber mein Titan RR wuerde ich nie eintauschen!


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, also 2500-3000,- für einen aktuellen Carbon-Fully-Rahmen mit einer Halbwertszeit von maximal drei Jahren finde ich auch nicht gerade günstig.



Ich auch nicht. Aber zum Einen kriegt man Carbonrahmen auch schon deutlich günstiger (länger halten werden die dann sicher nicht), zum Anderen ist das Material halt grade in Mode, wird von den Herstelleren und der Presse gehypet als leichtersteiferschnellerbesser. Aufgrund dessen sind offensichtlich viele Leute bereit, den Preis zu zahlen.



mete schrieb:


> Altmodisch inwiefern? Auch mit Stahl lassen sich voluminöse Rahmen mit moderner Geometrie bauen, die Werkstoffeigenschaften sind mittlerweile auch hervorragend (bis auf den kaum veränderbaren E-Modul, das Steifigkeitsproblem muss man dann halt konstruktionstechnisch lösen).



In der Wahrnehmung der breiten Masse.  Wer in der Materie drinsteckt weiß, dass es durchaus Rahmen aus Stahl gibt, die "modernen" Alu- und Carbonrahmen das Wasser reichen können (abgesehen davon, dass 200 Gramm mehr am Rahmen noch niemanden umgebracht haben, plötzliche Rahmenbrüche aber sehr wohl) - die dann aber auch ihren Preis haben. Aber ich glaube die große Mehrheit der Biker nimmt das nicht so wahr, denkt bei Stahl an billige und weiche Wasserrohrrahmen oder den Rosthaufen in Nachbars Garage.



mete schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass es keine (oder kaum) hochwertigen Rohrsätze aus neuen Stählen (Zugfestigkeiten bis 1400 MPa) zu kaufen gibt. Einerseits, weil die keiner will, andererseits weil die Herstellung nicht ganz einfach ist.



Du sagst es ja selbst: Weil die keiner will. Warum will sie keiner? Weil Stahl nicht als aktuelles, modernes und konkurrenzfähiges Rahmenmaterial wahrgenommen und von den großen Herstellern sowie auch größtenteils der Presse geradezu boykottiert wird. Wohlgemerkt im Moment. Das kann und wird sich auch wieder ändern (siehe Radons Chris Steel, wenn das Erfolg hat, werden andere bald nachziehen).

Im Endeffekt hat jedes Rahmenmaterial seine Berechtigung. Carbon hat unbestritten tolle Eigenschaften und ist das Material der Wahl für Gewichtsfanatiker, Alu ist billig und bewährt, Stahl und Titan ist im Moment eher was für Individualisten oder Leute, die wirklich einen Rahmen fürs Leben suchen. Was der einzelne nun kauft oder gut findet, ist völlig egal, jeder soll das kaufen, womit er meint glücklich zu werden.


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Halten moderne Carbonrahmen wirklich nur ein paar Jahre? Wieso?
> 
> Kann mir zwar grundsätzlich egal sein, weil ich Carbonräder einfach nicht so ansprechend finde, aber es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn ein Spark oder Stomp ohne schweren Sturz nach lediglich 3 Jahren einfach so kaputt ginge. Wie denn?
> 
> Übrigens: hat ein 1.300 oder 1.400g-Stahlrahmen tatsächlich noch so eine lange Lebensdauer, wie man bei Stahl gemeinhin unterstellt? Glaub' ich kaum (jedenfalls beim normalen Gebrauch im MTB-Bereich; bei Rennrädern sieht's vielleicht anders aus). Da sind die Rohre an manchen Stellen ja nur noch hauchdünn. Ich würde vermuten, daß dann sowohl Rost im Innern als auch Schäden durch Stürze eine viel größere Rolle spielen als z.B. bei 'nem 2kg Germans Extreme. Oder irre ich da?



Wie kommt ihr denn immer alle auf Rost? Nur weil die Hi-Ten-Dinger der Neunziger ohne Hohlraumversiegelung etc. teilweise gerostet haben oder manche Leute zentimeterhoch Wasser in ihrem Sitzrohr stehen hatte und sich wunderten, dass ihr tolles amerikanisches Kultgefährt nach ein paar Jahren an eben dieser Stelle durchgerostet ist? Hochlegierte Stähle rosten selbst ohne Schutz kaum, die Korrosionsrate ist verschwindend gering (variiert je nach Umgebung natürlich). Zu den Carbonrahmen: Wer fährt die Dinger denn wirklich länger als drei Jahre? Verklebungen halten nicht ewig, Bodenkontakt, der bei eienm Stahlrahmen vielleicht zu einer Delle führt, bedeutet hier mitunter einen Totalschaden. Der Lack sieht nach ein/ zwei Saisons ziemlich mitgenommen aus, einen Stahlrahmen lässt man neu Pulvern, wieviele Leute geben für einen Carbonrahmen ein paar hundert Eur für eine teure Nasslackierung aus, wie bekommt der Lackierer den alten Lack möglichst ohne Faserschädigung herunter? Es gibt da Einiges, was mich nicht dazu animieren würde, einen Carbonrahmen seinem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend wesentlich länger zu fahren. Dasselbe gilt für mich aber auch für alle anderen Teile am Rad. 
Letztendlich ist es aber eine Geschmacksfrage. Dieselbe Leistung wie bei einem maßgeschneiderten Stahlrahmen (eigene Geometrie, freie Rohrauswahl, optimierte Zugführung, Sonderwünsche wie integriertes Sattelrohr etc.) bezahlt man bei Carbon übrigens locker mit dem 3-4fachen Preis des Stahlpendants, wenn auch der Rahmen am Ende um die 1kg wiegt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. August 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt, warum Carbon *nicht* der Werkstoff der Zukunft ist?
> 
> Er lässt sich in keinster Weise recyclen, sondern ist Sondermüll. Bei dem momentanen Hype wird es wohl bald Halden von dem Zeugs geben...
> 
> ...



An beiden Punkten ist Wahres dran, aber das ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß. 
Die Luft- und Raumfahrtindustrie vergibt z. B. aktuell schon Diplomarbeiten, die sich konkret mit der Recyclingproblematik befassen. Dort werden ja tonnenweise Bauteile aus CFK gefertigt. 
Der Arbeitsschutz ist schon lange ein Thema. Moderne Verarbeitungsverfahren zielen in die richtige Richtung. Handlaminiert wird eh fast nur noch zu Reparaturzwecken, Prepregs sind etabliert und RTM (Resin Transfer Moulding) u. ä. ist auf dem Vormarsch. Hierbei werden trockene (3-D) Preformen in abgeschlossenen Formen mit Harz injiziert. Dämpfe atmet dabei keiner ein. 
Soll heißen daran wird es sicher nicht scheitern...
Abgesehen davon würde ich persönlich nie mehrere Tausend Euro für einen Kohlerahmen ausgeben, wenn ich zum gleichen Preis einen Titanrahmen bekomme, der mich mit Sicherheit für sehr lange Zeit begleiten wird...


----------



## corfrimor (20. August 2009)

@ mete und don trailo

Na, ich bin ja froh wenn ich mich irre. Mein nächstes Projekt (nachdem meine Frau ihr Helius RC bekommen hat) soll nämlich ein Independent Steel Crown Jewel werden.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ mete und don trailo
> 
> Na, ich bin ja froh wenn ich mich irre. Mein nächstes Projekt (nachdem meine Frau ihr Helius RC bekommen hat) soll nämlich ein Independent Steel Crown Jewel werden.



 da kann man nur auf hohen niveau meckern.... nein...das if ist schön auch heute noch!


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2009)

gott, der Bullshit-Thread Nr.1,
nicht wegen dem Titel oder dem Anliegen des Threadseller, sondern wegen dem
bescheuerten Mist der hier geschrieben wird.

Was wollt ihr mit eurem Stahl?
Geht mal ins Classic-Unterforum.... 

Und wie kommt irgendwer drauf das Carbon-Rahmen nur 1-2 Jahre halten?
Wie kommt man auf so einen Dreck? Und wie kommt man auf die Idee so ein
Affiges Halbwissen hier zu verbreiten?

Ein Carbonrahmen hält länger als jeder Alurahmen, Alu ermüdet, Carbon nicht....


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ein Carbonrahmen hält länger als jeder Alurahmen, Alu ermüdet, Carbon nicht....



Ja nee..ist klar..Carbon ermüdet nicht...und wer schreit hat Recht


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2009)

Und weil Carbon nicht ermüdet und total sicher und haltbar ist, wird bei Anbauteilen aus Carbon auch immer dringend geraten, sie alle paar Jahre oder x km zu tauschen, gell?

Btw, ich habe nen Carbonlenker am Fully, den ich nicht mehr missen möchte und habe an sich gar nix gegen das Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> gott, der Bullshit-Thread Nr.1,
> nicht wegen dem Titel oder dem Anliegen des Threadseller, sondern wegen dem
> bescheuerten Mist der hier geschrieben wird.
> 
> ...



 Hört, hört! Klare Ansagen mit Fachwissen und guten Argumenten bestärkt. Aber Du wohnst ja in Bayreuth, also kannst ja mal zur FAN laufen und hier was über CFK lernen!

(Außerdem heißt das wegen *des* Titels und wegen *des* Anliegens usw.....)


----------



## ZeFlo (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> gott, der Bullshit-Thread Nr.1,
> nicht wegen dem Titel oder dem Anliegen des Threadseller, sondern wegen dem
> bescheuerten Mist der hier geschrieben wird.
> 
> ...



von der bettkante geschubst worden? 
hormonstau?
und keine lösung in sicht?

alles kein grund hier auf dicke hose zu machen. 
in und ausserhalb der regel hat meistens unrecht der am lautesten schreit.


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Und weil Carbon nicht ermüdet und total sicher und haltbar ist, wird bei Anbauteilen aus Carbon auch immer dringend geraten, sie alle paar Jahre oder x km zu tauschen, gell?
> 
> Btw, ich habe nen Carbonlenker am Fully, den ich nicht mehr missen möchte und habe an sich gar nix gegen das Material.




achja? das sind welche Teile genau?

Easton z.b. gibt 5 Jahre auf Alulenker......Lebenslange Garantie auf Carbon.....hm 

Es mag sein das es nicht in euer Weltbild passt  aber es ist so das bei Alu die Dauerschwingfestigkeit deutlich geringer ist als bei Carbon.


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> achja? das sind welche Teile genau?
> 
> Easton z.b. gibt 5 Jahre auf Alulenker......Lebenslange Garantie auf Carbon.....hm
> 
> Es mag sein das es nicht in euer Weltbild passt  aber es ist so das bei Alu die Dauerschwingfestigkeit deutlich geringer ist als bei Carbon.



Wer hat denn was von Aluminium gesagt, oder von 1-2 Jahren Haltbarkeit und was spielt die Schwingfestigkeit für eine Rolle, bei einer schlagenden Beanspruchung oberhalb der Festigkeitsgrenze? Es mag vielleicht nicht in Dein Weltbild passen, aber auch Carbonteile versagen bei schwingender Belastung (ohne Überlast) irgendwann. Nur, weil die Mechanismen andere sind, als bei Metallen heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es keine Ermüdung gibt.
Aber nochmal die Frage, was hat das alles mit der Haltbarkeit eines Geländerades zu tun, bei der das Material in der Regel innerhalb seiner Lebenszeit des Öfteren mal überlastet wird, sei es durch einen Sturz oder Steinschlag oder Sonstiges?


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, also 2500-3000,- für einen aktuellen Carbon-Fully-Rahmen mit einer Halbwertszeit von maximal drei Jahren


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


>



Drei Jahre sind nicht ein bis zwei, oder? meine Fragen hast Du mir damit auch nicht beantwortet.....


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2009)

deine Fragen sind mir zu blöd....ja, du hast Recht......deshalb wird ein A380 auch nach 3 Jahren eingemottet......


----------



## subdiver (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> aber es ist so das bei Alu die Dauerschwingfestigkeit deutlich geringer ist als bei Carbon.



Stimmt.
Aber die möglichen Probleme bei MTB-Carbonrahmen sind andere. 

*1.* Schäden nach einem Sturz lassen sich oft nicht erkennen.
Die Rahmen können innen Risse aufweisen, die oft nur mit Röntgen zu entdecken sind.
Fährt man mit solch einem versteckten Schaden weiter, 
kann der Carbonrahmen explosionsartig brechen.

*2.* Die Aluteile im Carbon, können korridieren
und dadurch können sich diese Verklebungen lösen.

*3.* Carbon kann nur in eine Richtung Kräfte aufnehmen.
Wenn ich z.B. einen Carbonrahmen mit einem handelsüblichen Fahrradträger am Auto transportieren möchte, 
können Probleme für das Carbonrohr (Klemmung) entstehen.

*4.* Durch eingetretenes Wasser (z.B. Kondenswasser) kann ein
Carbonrahmen innen das Schimmeln anfangen, da die Fasern Feuchtigkeit
aufnehmen können. Denn nicht alle Carbonrahmen sind innen versiegelt bzw. beschichtet.

*5.* Beim Einsatz im Gelände kann Steinschlag einen Carbonrahmen 
nachhaltig schädigen.

*6.* Es fehlen bei den derzeitigen superleichten Carbonrahmen 
noch die Langzeiterfahrungen. Jeder Käufer eines solchen Rahmen
ist ein "Testfahrer" für die Bikeindustrie.

Mein Fazit, ich schei.. auf die 200 gr. und bleibe beim Metall


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> deine Fragen sind mir zu blöd....ja, du hast Recht......deshalb wird ein A380 auch nach 3 Jahren eingemottet......



 Spaßvogel. Beim A380 wird doch ein Großteil des Fleugzeuges ständig ausgetauscht, außerdem ist der unter Garantie mit wesentlich größeren Sicherheiten beaufschlagt, als ein Carbonrahmen, der an der 1kg Marke kratzt, mal davon abgesehen, dass niemand die wirklichen Belastungen an einem MTB-Rahmen genau kennt, weil das viel zu sehr vom Fahrer und seinen Gewohnheiten abhängt. Die Probleme hat man bei einem Flugzeug in der Art kaum.

Nur ein Beispiel: Kerbwirkung kennst Du, oder? Die ist umso relevanter, je spröder (fester) ein Werkstoff. Was meinst Du, was das für schöne Kerben gibt, wenn Dein Unterrohr ständig unter Steinschlagbeschuss steht, oder Du mal unsanft landest und einen schönen Kratzer in Dein Plastikrad tätowierst? Oder Du mal die Vorbauklemmung zu stark anziehst, oder die Bremshebel, oder die Sattelklemme....Überlast ist sicherlich keine Seltenheit und da reagieren Metalle nun mal wesentlich unempfindlicher drauf, als ein Sprödwerkstoff.

MTB findet nun einmal unter solchen Umständen statt und nicht im luftleeren Raum und das alles reduziert die Halbwertzeit eines solchen Rahmens schon beträchtlich...im Renneinsatz kann man doch froh sein, wenn die Dinger überhaupt mehr als eine Saison mitmachen (Achtung, stark relativiert und Stammtischkonform formuliert). Und lebenslange Garantie auf einen Lenker ist doch sowieso ein reiner Marketinggag. Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung seitens des Herstellters. Wenn Du da nach 5 Jahren ankommst, mit einem Lenker der schon Klemmspuren oder Sonstiges zeigt, dann kannst Du allenfalls noch auf Kulanz hoffen. mit Herstellungsfehlern hat das alles relativ wenig zu tun, eher mit Image und Kundenbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Und lebenslange Garantie auf einen Lenker ist doch sowieso ein reiner Marketinggag.



Ich frage mich bei "lebenslanger" Garantie immer, auf wessen Lebenslänge sich das bezieht, die des Besitzers oder die des Teils. Nicht dass es, wenn du reklamierst, heißt "tut uns leid, die Lebenszeit des Teiles ist ja offensichtlich vorbei". 


(Bevor gleich wieder einer an die Decke geht und ausfällig wird: Das ist selbstverständlich NICHT ernst gemeint.)


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2009)

ich stimme dir beim Problem mit der Kerbwirkung absolut zu, das ist Gift für Carbon und auch Subdivers Argumente stimmen so größtenteils.

Jedoch ging es mir darum, das Carbon auf keinen Fall so anfällig ist wie hier beschrieben und Rahmen auf keinen Fall nach 3 Jahren eingemottet werden müssen, bei Carbon ist nunmal extrem wichtig penibel zu arbeiten, Vorbauten, Lenker usw. unterliegen bei der Montage Regeln, und der Spielraum für Fehler ist da sehr gering.
Jedoch wenn man alles richtig macht, kann man Carbonteile und Rahmen sehr sehr lange fahren, seit einigen Wochen wälze ich das Internet zu diesem Thema, da mich Langzeiterfahrungen diesbezüglich interessiert haben, und vor allem Amerikanische Foren wo Material meist noch stärker beansprucht wird, und da isses keine Seltenheit das da Leute 7 Jahre alte Monkeylites an ihrem Rad haben aus der 1. Serie und die Dinger wirklich gut beanspruchen, oder das dort fast 10 Jahre alte Carbon CC Rahmen immernoch unterwegs sind ohne zu brechen.

Man darf nicht immer von Rahmen ausgehen die bei einem Sturz auf Steine landen und dann versteckte Schäden haben, ein Alurahmen hätte da ne dicke Delle, mit der will ebenfalls keiner rumfahren, also bleibt das imo in der Waage.

Mal sturzschäden aussenvor lassen, wenn richtig verarbeitet, richtig montiert und richtig gepflegt lebt ein Carbonrahmen oder ein Bauteil aus Carbon länger oder mindestens gleichlang wie das Gegenstück aus Alu.

Ich hasse es die Bike zitieren zu müssen, aber bei den großen Carbonlenkertests wurde ja auch gezeigt das Alulenker meist nur halb so lange überlebt haben und das bei mehr als doppeltem Gewicht, da eben Alu theoretisch die Belastungen die im MTB Sektor auftreten nicht so gerne mag, da hat Carbon theoretisch weniger Probleme mit.

Und klar ist das mit der Garantie Marketing, wollte damit nur zeigen das eben Hersteller, z.b. Easton bei Carbon deutlich längere Garantiefristen einräumt als bei ihren Aluteilen, was für eine längere Lebenszeit spricht.


----------



## subdiver (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> oder das dort fast 10 Jahre alte Carbon CC Rahmen immernoch unterwegs sind ohne zu brechen.


Kenne ich auch, aber diese Rahmen wiegen auch mehr als 1.000 bis 1.200 Gramm, 
wie die heutigen Rahmen.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Man darf nicht immer von Rahmen ausgehen die bei einem Sturz auf Steine landen und dann versteckte Schäden haben, ein Alurahmen hätte da ne dicke Delle, mit der will ebenfalls keiner rumfahren, also bleibt das imo in der Waage.


Das ist eben ein Problem bei Carbonrahmen, die "versteckten Schäden" 
Eine Beule im Alurahmen ist sichtbar, ein gerissenes Laminat an der Innenseite der Rahmenrohre leider nicht.
Die Folgen solcher "versteckten Schäden" können für den Biker verheerend sein.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Mal sturzschäden aussenvor lassen, wenn richtig verarbeitet, richtig montiert und richtig gepflegt lebt ein Carbonrahmen oder ein Bauteil aus Carbon länger oder mindestens gleichlang wie das Gegenstück aus Alu.


Therotisch ja. Praktisch ?
Warum bieten einige Hersteller ein sogenanntes "Crash-Replacement"
ausschließlich bei Carbonrahmen an ?



decolocsta schrieb:


> Und klar ist das mit der Garantie Marketing,


Kommt auf den Hersteller an !
Ich habe selber Freunde, die ihren 12 bzw. 18 Jahre alten Carbon- bzw. Alurahmen von Cannondale 
gegen einen neuen Rahmen anstandlos getauscht bekommen haben


----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch, aber diese Rahmen wiegen auch mehr als 1.000 bis 1.200 Gramm,
> wie die heutigen Rahmen.



Das wäre auch mein Einwand gewesen. Carbonteile, die 10 Jahre oder älter sind, wiegen meist mehr als ausgereizte Alupendants und der Vergleich hinkt. Mit viel Materialeinsatz bekommt man fast jedes Teil "dauerfest".


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. August 2009)

@ decolocsta:

Du zitierst und erwähnst hier haufenweise empirisch gewonnene Erfahrungen und Testergebnisse. Tieferes Wissen über das Material scheint Dir aber zu fehlen (meine Annahme). 
Der springende Punkt ist doch wohl, wenn Du ein Teil aus CFK fährst, dann helfen Dir vergangene Tests einen Dreck, denn dann willst Du wissen (oder zumindest solltest Du das) zum einen wodurch sich ein Versagen ankündigt, falls es das überhaupt tut bei Carbon und zum anderen wann das Teil bricht, bzw. wie lange die Lebensdauer ist. 
Und genau diese Vorhersage ist bei CFK schier unmöglich, bleibt nur, die Teile regelmäßig zu tauschen, was teuer ist. 
Man tut sich bei CFK ja schon schwer, vorliegendes Versagen richtig zu interpretieren, geschweige denn, es vorherzusagen....
Und wie Du selbst sagst: Richtige Verarbeitung, richtige Montage, etc. etc. Alles Faktoren, die bei Carbon ungleich mehr Risiko beinhalten, als bei Werkstoffen, die schon sehr viel länger verbaut werden (Alu, Stahl z.B.).


----------



## decolocsta (20. August 2009)

Irgendwie scheinen mir die hier verbreiteten Meinungen sehr SEHR veraltet zu sein....

...naja, lassen wirs halt einfach so stehen.

Ist zwar so das immer mehr auf Carbon gesetzt wird, 
immer mehr Rahmen, Teile usw. aus Carbon kommen auf den Markt.

Ihr tut so als ob da am laufenden Band tickende Zeitbomben verkauft werden.

an Rennrädern findet man fast nur noch Carbongabeln und das nicht erst seit gestern, ich mein diese Stelle bekommt wirklich einiges an Belastung ab.....

...regelmäßig Teile tauschen, naja, einen Alulenker soll man ja auch alle 2 Jahre austauschen...naja, wie gesagt, lassen wirs einfach gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. August 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen mir die hier verbreiteten Meinungen sehr SEHR veraltet zu sein....


Nein, die sind hochaktuell, gerade mit der Flut an Plastikschrott, mit der man am Markt beworfen wird.



> Ist zwar so das immer mehr auf Carbon gesetzt wird,
> immer mehr Rahmen, Teile usw. aus Carbon kommen auf den Markt.


Und deshalb ist es gut und sinnvoll und ausgereift? Fakt ist doch, im Highendbereich kauft keiner mehr etwas ohne dieses Zeug. Also muss der Markt damit geflutet werden.



> an Rennrädern findet man fast nur noch Carbongabeln und das nicht erst seit gestern, ich mein diese Stelle bekommt wirklich einiges an Belastung ab.....



Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Fakt ist, dass am MTB schlagende Beanspruchung ein wesentlicher Faktor ist, am Rennrad kaum. Das führt zu Schäden, die relevant werden können und die Haltbarkeit eines Teiles drastisch reduzieren, ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Am Rennrad fliegen nicht andauernd Steine und Äste gegen die Teile und wenn doch mal ein deutlicher Schaden an einer 300g Gabel ist, wird die in der Regel auch sofort getauscht (sollte sie zumindest).


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. August 2009)

Einen Rennradrahmen aus Carbon würde ich jederzeit bedenkenlos fahren... Aus den von mete genannten Gründen.


----------



## Nordpol (21. August 2009)

...bei der Erstellung des Threads ging es mir eigentlich nicht um Carbon vs. Stahl und Alu, alle 3 Materialien haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Sondern vielmehr darum das Alu langsam aber sicher verschwindet. Hinzu kommt das ich einen vernÃ¼nftigen Alurahmen fÃ¼r 400â¬ bekomme, bei Carbon muÃ ich da schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Und wenn ich einen anstÃ¤ndigen Markenrahmen haben will, wohl noch etwas mehr.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## decolocsta (21. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...bei der Erstellung des Threads ging es mir eigentlich nicht um Carbon vs. Stahl und Alu, alle 3 Materialien haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Sondern vielmehr darum das Alu langsam aber sicher verschwindet. Hinzu kommt das ich einen vernünftigen Alurahmen für 400 bekomme, bei Carbon muß ich da schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Und wenn ich einen anständigen Markenrahmen haben will, wohl noch etwas mehr.
> 
> Gruss Ulli



achso, na dann,


ne, verschwindet nicht


----------



## Southbike (23. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> .
> ...
> 
> *3.* Carbon kann nur in eine Richtung Kräfte aufnehmen.
> ...


 
einfach einen richtigen Fahrradträger, dann hast das Problem nicht. Keine Klemmung am Oberrohr sondern an der Kurbel.. ganz einfach...
o.k dann darfst halt keine Carbonkurbel haben 

jeder der seinen Carbonrahmen mehr als eine Saison fahren will, macht sowieso eine Schutzfolie drauf, zumindestens an den gefährdeten Steinschlagstellen.
daher relativiert sich das mit dem Steinschlag auch wieder


----------



## the-ed (23. August 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> jeder der seinen Carbonrahmen mehr als eine Saison fahren will, macht sowieso eine Schutzfolie drauf, zumindestens an den gefährdeten Steinschlagstellen.
> daher relativiert sich das mit dem Steinschlag auch wieder



...die Folie schützt den Rahmen vor der Belastung durch den Einschlag der Steine? Muss ne tolle Folie sein 

EDIT: ich fahr eh 'nen veralteten Stahlrahmen, darum lasst euch von meiner ketzerischen Bemerkung nicht aus der Ruhe bringen


----------



## Christian Back (23. August 2009)

Dem Sinn nach schreibt die aktuelle Tour: ...der neue Rahmen des Merida Scultura 909 E soll mit der neuen Matrix *haltbarer* sein... 

Es handelt sich, wohl gemerkt, um ein Rennrad! Zum Preis von knapp sechs Mille...

Noch Fragen?

Dem zufolge hoffe ich doch sehr, dass Alu und andere Werk- und Wertstoffe noch lange erhalten bleiben.

Übrigens hat das gleiche Magazin einst einen dezidierten Nachweis erbracht, dass Rahmen aus Alu oder Stahl *nicht* weichgetreten werden können...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (23. August 2009)

Mist, jetzt muss ich aufhören meinem (Carbon)Radl Threads aus diesem Forum vorzulesen. Es ist nun in der 3. Saison und kommt vielleicht auf die Idee, schlagartig seinen Dienst einstellen zu wollen ...


----------



## Southbike (23. August 2009)

the-ed schrieb:


> ...die Folie schützt den Rahmen vor der Belastung durch den Einschlag der Steine? Muss ne tolle Folie sein
> 
> EDIT: ich fahr eh 'nen veralteten Stahlrahmen, darum lasst euch von meiner ketzerischen Bemerkung nicht aus der Ruhe bringen


 
keine Ahnung welche Erwartungen du hast oder ob dein Bike wie ein Panzer gesichert sein muss.
für normalen Einsatz bzw. im Racebereich reicht dies allemal

nach deinem Kommentar zu schliessen, kennst du die Folie gar nicht


----------



## the-ed (23. August 2009)

ja, bzw. nein - ich kenne "die Folie" nicht.

nach ein wenig Überlegen ergibt's schon Sinn, dass eine Steinschlagschutzfolie zumindest einen Teil der Einschlagsenergie absorbieren kann.

Ich fands beim Lesen nur ulkig, da ich - fehlgeleitet durch Ignoranz und Unerfahrenheit - den Eindruck bekam, dass es (a) ohne Folie garnicht geht, und (b) die Folie den perfekten Schutz bietet.

Ich würde vielleicht aber auch einen alten Lappen nehmen. Oder Rohrisolierung aus Schaumstoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StarrerStahl (23. August 2009)

ich fahre stahl hardtails als alltagsrad und eins als cc maschine, alle 3 starr. alle rahmen stammen aus den anfaengen/mitte der 90er jahre und ich wuerde sie der damaligen mittelklasse einordnen. ich mache das weil ich einfach auf die damalige geometrie stehe und das fahrgefuehl liebe. pokale kann man damit keine gewinnen, technisch sind sie lange ueberholt. 
haette ich den anspruch auf leistung zu fahren, gibt es nur extrem teure wege, dem stahl treu zu bleiben.
am RR und an meinem freerider habe ich alurahmen, aus kostengruenden (bei RR auch gewicht...)


ps.: ein bikeshop besitzter, der auch einen velokurierdienst hat, hat mir einen gebrochenen muddyfox stahlrahmen gezeigt, das steuerrohr komplett abgerissen bei einer vollbremsung an der ampel.

sein kurierfahrer hat nachweislich seit 91' ueber 120000km mit dem teil gefahren, dass nenn ich doch aussichten


----------



## mete (24. August 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> jeder der seinen Carbonrahmen mehr als eine Saison fahren will, macht sowieso eine Schutzfolie drauf, zumindestens an den gefährdeten Steinschlagstellen.
> daher relativiert sich das mit dem Steinschlag auch wieder



Die Folie relativiert vor allem auch die angeblich immense Gewichtseinsparnis, leicht ist die nämlich nicht. 



KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt muss ich aufhören meinem (Carbon)Radl Threads aus diesem Forum vorzulesen. Es ist nun in der 3. Saison und kommt vielleicht auf die Idee, schlagartig seinen Dienst einstellen zu wollen ...



Wenn ich will, kann ich jeden Rahmen, auch einen aus Pappe, ewig am Leben erhalten, alles eine Frage dessen, wie man damit umgeht. Ich spreche hier aber explizit von MTB mit Renneinsatz das ganze Jahr über. 



StarrerStahl schrieb:


> sein kurierfahrer hat nachweislich seit 91' ueber 120000km mit dem teil gefahren, dass nenn ich doch aussichten



Diese Kilometerleistung im Kuriereinsatz kann man wiederum aber nicht direkt auf Geländeeinsatz übertragen, hat sie doch recht wenig damit zu tun.


----------



## StarrerStahl (24. August 2009)

Diese Kilometerleistung im Kuriereinsatz kann man wiederum aber nicht direkt auf Geländeeinsatz übertragen, hat sie doch recht wenig damit zu tun.[/quote]

magst du schon recht haben, dafuer gibt es andere extreme belastungen: permanent salzwasser im winter und mehrmals die woche mit haenger unterwegs...


----------



## Southbike (24. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Die Folie relativiert vor allem auch die angeblich immense Gewichtseinsparnis, leicht ist die nämlich nicht.
> 
> .


 
das stimmt schon. 
wie gesagt, muss die Folie nicht am kompletten Biken sein, sondern nur an besonders gefährdeten Stellen.
Aber es relativiert den Gewichtsvorteil.
es sei denn, du tauscht alle 1 -2 Jahre sein Bike aus, dann würde ich auf die Folie auch verzichten.

alleine der Lack schützt das Bike schon erheblich, sehe es an meinem Spark. Bei einigen kleineren Stürzen hat es auch nur den Lack verkratzt bzw. entlackt, die Carbonschicht ist unbeschadet.


----------



## Houdremont (5. September 2009)

*N'abend Zusammen!*
Teilweise muss ich hier schon gut Lachen, wenn man (nicht nur hier in diesem Thread) hier so Diskussionen über Werkstoffe mitverfolgt. In einem anderen Thread wurde von Aluminium abgeraten wegen der "Spannungsrisskorrosion".
Oder Magnesium als Ritzelwerkstoff gefordert. Echt köstlich.

Das mit der Carbonwelle ist aus meiner Sicht beides:
a) Marketing (Trend)
b) werkstofftechnisch auch begründet.
Auch die CFK Werkstoffe werden weiter entwickelt. Wie auch jedes andere Material, so haben auch diese Werkstoffe ihre ganz spezifischen Vorteile. Für nicht extrem krass belastete MTB-Rahmen ist das ok. Das Verhältnis von Festigkeit, Elastizität und Gewicht ist vorzüglich. Beherrschen die Hersteller diese Technik ist dagegen bei CC-Bikes und evtl. auch gering belasteten Freeridebikes nichts einzuwenden. 

Bezahlen würde ich diesen Spaß jedoch nicht, da ich aus meiner Sicht ganz klar die Aluminiumwerkstoffe als Rahmenwerkstoffe favorisiere! Aluminium ist ebenso wenig Aluminium wie Stahl Stahl ist! Auch Stahl hat seine Vorzüge - ganz klar. Jedoch gibt es hier - wie gesagt - nur wenige Hersteller die mit hochwertigen Legierungen und Lackierungen auf dem Markt sind.

Aber man muß zugeben, dass der Werkstoff Stahl im Falle des Radsports gegenüber Aluminium - vorwiegend aufgrund seines Festigkeit-Dichteverhältnisses - das Nachsehen hat. 

Das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ist ebenhalt bei Al am besten - das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern.
Der ganze Hipe um die Tiatanrahmen (der scheinbar wieder auflebt) ist für mich dann auch nicht ganz nachzuvollziehen. 

Zwar erreicht das Verhältnis von Dichte zu Festigkeit sehr gute Werte, jedoch ist Alu im Fahrradbau wiederum der bessere Werkstoff. Das teure bei den Titanrahmen sind nicht deren Materialkosten, sondern in erster Linie die Produktionskosten (Verarebitung schwierig, da das Titan beim Schweißen große Mengen an atmosphärischen Gasen lösen kann. Wenn nicht mit know-how gemacht, so ist die spätere metallurgische Qualität der Schweißnähte nicht gut). Ferner gibt es noch metallkundliche Gründe die mich nicht zu einem Ti-Rahmen tendieren lassen. 
Zumal es die Rahmen die ich gut finde (Freeride und DH) nicht aus Ti gibt (was seine Gründe hat).

Es wird immer wieder tolle Trends geben. Ich erinnere an die Titanal- und Berylliumwelle in den 90gern. Was daraus geworden ist wissen diejenigen die die Zeit miterlebt haben.

Festzuhalten bleibt in erster Linie bei den metallischen Rahmen - egal ob Stahl, Al oder Ti, dass die metallurgische Qualität derer Schweißnähte letzlich in Punkto Schadensanfälligkeit am wichtigsten ist. Sehr selten reißen die Rahmen im Rohrbereich - fast immer ist die Schweißnaht der Übeltäter! Also der beste Rohrsatz nützt nichts, wenn die Schweißnähte nicht top sind!

Faucht Euch nicht an! Jeder soll den Rahmen kaufen, wo er meint mit die richtige Wahl zu treffen.
Aber nicht auf teure Trend reinfallen!
- Grüße von einem Werkstoffkundler


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. September 2009)

Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber Du bist nicht der einzige, der beruflich mit Werkstoffen zu tun hat... 
Was Dir auch bekannt sein dürfte, auch bei "Profis" gibt es durchaus verschiedene Ansichten, die sich auch begründen lassen. Deshalb halte ich es für etwas anmaßend, jede Diskussion, die hier über Materialien geführt wird, von vorneherein als unprofessionell und sinnlos abzustempeln. 

Und zum Thema Titan: 
Führt man mal das Verhältnis von Preis zu Langlebigkeit an, dann macht es für einige Leute sicher Sinn, einen Titanrahmen zu kaufen. Geschmack spielt ja auch eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## mete (7. September 2009)

> Aber man muß zugeben, dass der Werkstoff Stahl im Falle des Radsports gegenüber Aluminium - vorwiegend aufgrund seines Festigkeit-Dichteverhältnisses - das Nachsehen hat.



Nö, muss man nicht, bei Stahlkonstruktionen hat man inzwischen viel mehr ein Stabilitäts-/ Steifigkeits- als ein Festigkeitsproblem. Festigkeiten um 2000MPa (Reynolds 953) sind nicht wirklich schlecht, leider nur 210GPa E-Modul, das erfordert eben eine andere Konstruktion und leider auch etwas mehr Know-How bei der Verarbeitung, aber realisierbar ist das schon. Für Leichtbau spielt eigentlich nur das Verhältnis E/rho eine Rolle, die Festigkeit ist da meist total nebensächlich, bzw. kein Parameter, den man sich zuerst anschauen würde.

Zum Aluminium: Bei gleicher Steifigkeit ist es sogar etwas schwerer als Stahl (2,7x3 g/cm^3>7,8g/cm^3) => auch hier bringt die Konstruktion den Vorteil, mit max. 600-700 MPa Festigkeit auch nicht wirklich ein Knaller und dazu nicht dauerfest (und in diesen Legierungsvarianten in vielen Fällen nicht schweißbar).


----------



## FeierFox (7. September 2009)

Mich würde mal interssieren ob die theoretischen Gefahren (unbestritten) von Carbonrahmen von denen hier die Rede ist auch in der Praxis relevant sind. Von massenweise platzenden Rahmen ist mir nämlich nix bekannt.
Grade im Rennsport (v.a. XC) wird durchaus öfter gestürzt, und die Rahmen werden trotzdem weitergefahren. 
Zugegeben, die meisten Rennfahrer wechseln den Rahmen eh nach jeder oder max. 2 Saisons aus (oder bekommen ihn gewechselt, je nach Leistungsklasse).
Glaube übrigens nicht das man mit Stahl oder Alu (selbst bei 200g mehr als ggü. nem durchschnitts-Carbonrahmen) gleiche Steifigkeitswerte hinbekommt, und deren Wichtigkeit ist im Rennsport nicht wegzudiskutieren. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren wenns sowas geben sollte.
Carbon am TourenFully oder ähnlichem halte ich übrigens für rausgeschmissenes Geld. Da tuts Alu mehr als genug.


----------



## Lateralus (8. September 2009)

Ich finde Carbonparts absolut klasse. Aber wenn ich nach allen Eurobike-Videos noch einmal "Noch leichter und noch steifer - der leichtete Rahmen auf dem Markt" höre, säge ich meinen Rahmen durch.



> Grade im Rennsport (v.a. XC) wird durchaus öfter gestürzt, und die Rahmen werden trotzdem weitergefahren.
> Zugegeben, die meisten Rennfahrer wechseln den Rahmen eh nach jeder oder max. 2 Saisons aus (oder bekommen ihn gewechselt, je nach Leistungsklasse).


Naja, solang Du nicht genau die Wechselfrequenz der Profis kennst, hat diese Aussage leider keinen Wert. Der Sauser kriegt ja sogar nen neuen Rahmen, wenn sein aktueller leicht zerkratzt aussieht und somit keinen optimalen Werbeeffekt mehr hat (zumindest für die Werbefuzzies - ich finde nen offensichtlich gut genutzten Rahmen interessanter als nen fabrikneuen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (8. September 2009)

Das im Profisport da anders vorgegangen wird ist klar. Ich meine auch eher das breite Feld der Lizenzfahrer bis in den semi-professionellen Bereich. 
Wie gesagt, die Gefahren scheinen mir hier etwas überbewertet zu werden. Mir sind einige Fälle bekannt in denen Carbonrahmen an "typischen" Stellen (etwa der Tretlagerbereich) gebrochen sind, aber von expolodierenden Unterrohren hört man sehr, sehr wenig 
Man müsste mal zählen wieviele Hersteller 2010 den absolut leichtesten Serienrahmen der Welt haben, 3 sinds ja bestimmt. Aber gut ists, kauft man einfach irgendwas und kann sich sicher sein, meiner is der leichteste!


----------



## mete (8. September 2009)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Glaube übrigens nicht das man mit Stahl oder Alu (selbst bei 200g mehr als ggü. nem durchschnitts-Carbonrahmen) gleiche Steifigkeitswerte hinbekommt, und deren Wichtigkeit ist im Rennsport nicht wegzudiskutieren. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren wenns sowas geben sollte.



Geht problemlos, allerdings werden dann die Wandstärken so dünn, dass es zu besagten Stablitätsproblemen kommt, die Rohre dellen leicht ein und können dann knicken (E-Modul zu gering). Man könnte die Rohre durch Querstege versteifen, wird dann allerdings wieder schwerer, es gibt aber sicherlich auch noch andere Lösungen.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. September 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Titan:
> Führt man mal das Verhältnis von Preis zu Langlebigkeit an, dann macht es für einige Leute sicher Sinn, einen Titanrahmen zu kaufen. Geschmack spielt ja auch eine wichtige Rolle.


in der tat
mein erstes ti ht habe ich nach 10 jahren verkauft und der käufer fährt heute noch rennen damit
 bei einem carbonrahmen ist man doch secondhandmässig doch ein wenig kritischer....
was bleibt ist das wir frei wählen können ( wenn budget da) was wir wollen
 der rest ist doch nebensache
 jedes material hat doch seinen reiz


----------



## Gorth (9. September 2009)

Das Wichtigste ist eh, dass man sich eingesteht, dass Kaufentscheidungen im Fahrradbereich größtenteils emotional begründet sind. Vor ein paar Jahren gingen hier alle auf Carbon ab, momentan entsteht eine Titan/Stahl Fraktion. "Draußen" bei den Herstellern und der Presse hinken sie Euch trendmäßig ca. ein/zwei Jahre hinterher, dennoch muss man kein Prophet sein, um vorherzusehen, dass viele großen Hersteller auch diese immer größer werdende Zielgruppe bald bedienen werden. 

Die Pro / Contra Argumente bzw. deren Gewichtung für den einen oder anderen Werkstoff verändern sich im Laufe der Zeit - sowohl in der Presse als auch im Forum hier.


----------



## singlestoph (14. September 2009)

ich krieg jetzt dann näxtens vielleicht meinen zweiten plastik mtb rahmen
mein giant mcm team hält schon ne weile ist aber 1400-1500g schweeeer


zu verarbeitung

wenn ich richtig informiert bin steckt in einem carbonrahmen nach wie vor ziemlich viel handarbeit drin 10 oder 20 stunden .... viel davon ist schönschleifen vor dem lackieren .... da wirds dann schon etwas schwierig mit dem staub

das mit arbeitsbedingeungen interessiert bei handy fernseher und auto-zulieferteilen auch keine sau , warum das beim fahrrad plötzlich so wichtig sein soll ...?

viel schlimmer ist , falls noch irgendwer an ökologie und fahrrad glaubt, ist dass man eine sehr grossenmenge elektrische energie braucht um titan oder carbonrahmen herzustellen

wenn man sagen wir mal den rahmen aus china bezieht kann man davon ausgehen dass der strom eher nicht aus einer solarzelle kommt sondern in den allermeisten fällen aus kohlekraftwerken oder akws  wie es da mit sicherheit und umweltschutz steht weiss ich nicht ...

strom in DE kommt ja auch zum grössten teil nicht aus wasserkraft nur hat man da zumindest das gefühl dass die abfälle anständig gelagert werden und die abluft gefiltert ....

das backen und was man da sonstnoch so macht geschieht meines wissens in schweren gusseisernen formen die zt. mehrfach auf irgendwelche backtemperaturen um die 200° aufgehezt werden

der transport der fertigen rahmen ist ja dann auch  nicht per segelschiff oder solar-katamaran .....

wo genau das erdöl zum transportieren herkommt will ja auch keiner wissen



dh wer nicht lokal kauft und halt von vorteil aus stahl oder wenns sein muss aluminium (es gibt dümmeres was man mit alu machen kann als fahrräder ... aber auch viel schlaueres) sollte eigentlich ein schlechtes ökogewissen haben und nicht irgendwas von menschenrechten plaudern ... obwohl die energiebeschaffungsbemühungen von asiatischen ländern zt ja menschenrechts verletzungen in afrika und auf andern kontinenten (zb. darfur ) nach sich ziehen 

also wer ein reines gewissen haben will sollte in italien , südtirol oder bei deutschen rahmenbauern kaufen , von mir aus auch carbon ....


----------

